# God Made A Wood Worker



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

On the 9th day,
God looked down on his planned paradise and said,
I needed someone who can take from the forest and yield board. I need someone to take this board; with limited tools, a great minds eye and skill and use their gift to secure a family in the warmth and safety of a home. Create for them a place to sit and eat and rest and love. 
God said,
I need someone who will be patient, diligent and conservative of my paradise. Take nothing more than they need and share what shall remain.

So, God made a woodworker

(from our Facebook Page)


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Which God made the woodworker? Allah?


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

DKV - Was the same God that made the farmer!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not EVEN going there.
Wasn't …......?
Oh, never mind.
Bill


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Just to clear things up. This is a play on the skit "God Made A Farmer" if he made the farmer on the 8th day as stated, then, he had to make one of us woodworkers shortly after 

The Farmer - Was actually brilliant words from "Paul Harvey" Original right here

This was meant more as inspiration and a warm feeling in being a woodworker than anything else. Apologies to anyone who may see this as anything other than what it is intended.

Michael


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Michael!


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome joein10asee  Glad you liked it.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Michael,

"God Made A Wood Worker". I like it and thanks for sharing.

@ DKV, seriously??!!!
...our Creator did in fact create all things between the heavens and earth. He created you, He created me.
How we each spell His name is just semantics, that is unless you have an unspoken agenda.

Best Regards Michael. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Len, 
Thanks for stopping by and leaving a few words. Always appreciate hearing from you


----------



## dustyrusty (Dec 21, 2012)

I thank God everyday for a great wife, two daughter that didn't turn out too bad and a shop full of tools to turn his trees into useful stuff.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Amen Dustyrusty


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Michael ,dustyrusty and Len


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i also say thank you michael, its a shame that to mention god, it turns into a complicated thing, but i do thank god for all i have and am thankful he gave me the skills to be a wood worker…....amen


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I like it, reminds us that we've been graced with a talent to take a beautiful tree and make something beautiful from it.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

a1Jim - grizzman - derosa 
Thanks for commenting. I have been contemplating writing this ever since I heard "The Farmer" during the Superbowl.


----------

